# What's The Biggest Shark You've Caught?



## YoungGun1

What is the biggest shark you've caught?

Pictures welcome!


----------



## yak07

A four foot bull shark.


----------



## aceshooter01

i've caught a few on the beach and several out of my yak, here are a few pics


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Here is my best from the beach of caught a few 8' - 9' footers offshore but that doesnt count.


----------



## Cylinder

340# Bull

Roger


----------



## Wading Mark

If you fish for tarpon, you are guaranteed to catch some gnarly sharks.


----------



## TMWTim

Wading Mark said:


> If you fish for tarpon, you are guaranteed to catch some gnarly sharks.


Hammerhead vs Tarpon on youtube...Good stuff!


----------



## CAPSIZED

15' Hammer 45 miles off Galveston. Fought it over an hour with 100lb braid and a straight 150lb mono leader and circle hook (grouper leader). We got it to the boat, said "holy ****" and cut the line. Biggest shark anyone on the boat had ever seen in person.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

TMWTim said:


> Hammerhead vs Tarpon on youtube...Good stuff!


thats crazy, id be ****** at that shark


----------



## FlounderSeeker

*Biggest Shark I've Caught*

4 1/2' blacktip about two weeks ago. First shark


----------



## llred

5' bull shark in a boat off the Galveston jetties.


----------



## Troutfisch

6+ Foot Bull Shark in East G. Bay:


----------



## sundownbrown

I caught a 7 1/2 foot spinner shark out of Port A on a party boat. It took me around the boat 2 times.


----------



## Txfirenfish

5-1/2' Blacktip from Mcfaddin beach.


----------



## khinoswt

6' sand reef shark out of Destin Fl this past April. 200' of water...


----------



## poc-ed

5 1/2 ft black tip in POC. last year.

poc-ed


----------



## hogginhank

I got lucky after I tipped the crew on a deapseaheadquarters head boat and landed a 250# Mako that was about 8'9"..Other than that I have boated a 7' bull from a PB while at the inner leg of the POC jetties..


----------



## LDL

5 1/2 ' Bull shark off the beach at SLP


----------



## aggiemulletboy

pushing 7 ft in west bay galvetraz. hooked some bigger but that was before we started making our own good leaders and they failed.


----------



## Bretticu$

6ft Bull in SLP


----------



## Brio

9-10 ft hammerhead yesterday 18 miles out of Galveston. Caught it at the end of the trip... AFTER the digital camera battery was dead...AFTER the video camera dvd was out of disk space. Figures, finally catch the biggest fish of my life and can't even relive the experience with pics...
Lesson learned- always keep a disposable camera for backup.


----------



## htalamant

*Blacktip-Just under 4'*

It was a Blacktip just under 4' last year while fishing at Holiday Beach. At first, I thought it was a huge Gaftstop until I touched it with the net then it said, "F*** You" and took off on me. It may not be that big but for that size it put a good 15 minute fight. My family and I feasted on that little guy for a week!! Another time, I hooked on to an estimated 7+ Bullshark at Airport Park but lost it after only 10 minutes which surprised me after using only 12 pound test on a Shimano spinner. The below picture is the only shark I have caught to date, but I am thankful for it 'cause my boy thought the world of it!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

lots of toothy critters over 6' few over 8' a couple at 9 or better but biggest was right @ 11'2" TIGER about 12 yrs ago down p.i.n.s. lookin for pics to post...caught on a nastey sun baked peice of jackfish..on a 12/o...We tagger her and set her free...


----------



## saltaholic

Jamaica Beach, off the dock!!


----------



## iwanashark

hey shorty! what kinda of bait do you think is best for gulf sharks?


----------



## STEVEBAIT2

1967 - 1990 ( BEFORE I KNEW BETTER ) !









ONE DREAM'S ARE MADE OF !










SOUTH PADRE & PORT MANSFIELD . PIER , JETTY'S AN OFF SHORE.
DIDN'T START FISHIN SAND UNTIL 1990.


----------



## ZenDaddy

saltaholic said:


> Jamaica Beach, off the dock!!


If memory serves me correctly you posted the story on 2cool. Sill cracks me up and makes me think of something that big swimming around the docks.


----------



## kingfish97

aceshooter01 said:


> i've caught a few on the beach and several out of my yak, here are a few pics


 So how do you land a shark when you are on a kayak? Do you just cut the line?


----------



## dbarham

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> Here is my best from the beach of caught a few 8' - 9' footers offshore but that doesnt count.


good catch matt.get the gaff!!h:


----------



## wadefisher3180

5' sand. off the WharfCat 20+ years ago


----------



## saltaholic

Yea, I posted the story...finally had to figure out what was running all the trout out of the lights. Needless to say, we dont swim off the dock much anymore


ZenDaddy said:


> If memory serves me correctly you posted the story on 2cool. Sill cracks me up and makes me think of something that big swimming around the docks.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas

Steve,
Seems those Dusky's are a thing of the past. Somebody posted one from the Carolinas recently I think, said it was a sandbar or something, nope dusky. Boy they sure got big. That's todays rarest catch I guess.


----------



## Cody C

TyatCapeSanBlas said:


> Steve,
> Seems those Dusky's are a thing of the past. Somebody posted one from the Carolinas recently I think, said it was a sandbar or something, nope dusky. Boy they sure got big. That's todays rarest catch I guess.


We caught several duskys last weekend. they are all over the place still. We catch ours on accident and just pump them in and cut the leader.


----------



## fish-n-agg

7'8" sandbar


----------



## txmatt

i was on the boat for this beast 748 pounds.


----------



## FireEater

This one a few weeks ago at the North Jetty, then released it.


----------



## fuelish1

4 1/2' blacktip is the biggest shark I've ever LANDED...(see avatar)

I've hooked and fought bigger, but they've managed to escape b4 being landed! (the big ones always get away!)


----------



## aceshooter01

kingfish97 said:


> So how do you land a shark when you are on a kayak? Do you just cut the line?


one of the general rules is that if i can't get my hand around the back of its head, then it doesn't come in the boat with me, most of the ones i catch, we just cut the leader as close to the hook as possible and let it swim off


----------



## Shark Chaser

Caught a 200 pound nurse shark yesterday at the clay piles


----------



## bigmack.81

My biggest so far is a 7' Bull. But the other day I caught a 6' Hammer head out at the North Jetty.


----------



## R_Aboud

I swam out and grabbed this one. My buddy caught it. 20 jumps and 45 minutes later, PINS November 2004. Fish of our lifetimes


----------



## ApetRock

4.5" blacktip off the VA FOGG years ago, ready to get out there and go bigger


----------



## Norman Bateman

Here's mine. A 13' 1" Tiger Shark

Tight lines guys,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected]
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## FlounderSeeker

Little over 7' blacktip.......best fight I've had from a fish. She went around the boat several times. Caught a few miles off the beachfront at san luis pass.


----------



## lucas_shane

TyatCapeSanBlas said:


> Steve,
> Seems those Dusky's are a thing of the past. Somebody posted one from the Carolinas recently I think, said it was a sandbar or something, nope dusky. Boy they sure got big. That's todays rarest catch I guess.


last yr we hit a school of duskys and it was a BLAST, none kept but averaged 100 lbs


----------



## Hammerhead

We were tarpon fishing in front of Rollover and landed a 7' blacktip. It weighed 107 lbs at GYB. Tuna fishing out of Venice, we landed a 10.5' 313 lb Mako. The captain hooked it, my buddy drove the boat, me and my other bud gaffed it, roped it, drug it around for 20 minutes, then shot 11 times w/ a 22 cal. in the top of the head before we brought it in the boat.


----------



## 6396rogert

300 lb. Bull Shark, Flagship in 1989. Caught it on a Number 16 circle hook with a 5 foot steel leader, approx 30 feet of 100 lb. Mono shock leader. 552 Harrington with a natural 16 tip, 546 Newell reel 50 lb. test.

But I'm not like that anymore....

Roger


----------



## 02txceta

just under 7' Atlantic Fine Tooth Shark that weighed 153 lbs.


----------



## Tripp Marsalis

*7' Hammerhead on Labor Day Wknd*

I just got a profile, but my 7 footer is in my photos, still having trouble posting pics, but check it out, Im very proud of it for sure!!


----------



## iwanashark

Just thought i'd add to the collection
5 1/2' Bull


----------



## fishnsurf

Hammerhead said:


> We were tarpon fishing in front of Rollover and landed a 7' blacktip. It weighed 107 lbs at GYB. Tuna fishing out of Venice, we landed a 10.5' 313 lb Mako. The captain hooked it, my buddy drove the boat, me and my other bud gaffed it, roped it, drug it around for 20 minutes, then shot 11 times w/ a 22 cal. in the top of the head before we brought it in the boat.


wow. you da man!

I bet you probably even left it rotting in the sun for all the **** he did to you.

ps. not a f'n granola or tree hugger but seen and reported too many people catching sharks, and then deliberately killing them and tossing them back.


----------



## newsharker

3ft hammerhead,or bonnethead...cant tell the diffrence yet. next the big one a huge 13...inch black tip. I know its unbelivable I cuold have pulled in such massive fish on walmart pole. hope to do better now I got a real rig.


----------



## mako 22

14 ft Tiger shark it was 853#


----------



## Hammerhead

No FnS my bil and I carved up the blacktip. I brought home some meat and grilled it. The meat was kinda tough and stringy since the chunk I got was closer up towards the head. My bil kept the rest for his family. We brought back a big loin from the Mako and let the captain keep the rest since he actually caught the fish and we already had coolers full of tuna. The portion I kept, I sliced thin, and brinned it for about 6 hours, then cold smoked it over apple wood. That Mako was one of the best tasting fish I ever ate. Maybe someday I'll get lucky again to have an opportunity to land another one. I've seen several hooked up, but after a few flips and jumps they break off. Just for the record, I eat what I catch (or shoot), and give fresh fillets to my friends and neighbors.


----------



## the rock

4 1/2 bt at bob hall


----------



## Omanj

Biggest offshore, an estimated 10' sand shark at the Flower Gardens caught on 80# dacron on a Garcia 624 reel. Inshore (tie) 6' bull shark at San Luis Pass with a 250 Calucutta on 30# braid and a 6' Spinner shark 5 miles out of High Island in a 13.5' Ocean Kayak with a Okuma with 30# braid. All were released. I'm most proud of the Spinner shark due to it being the most thrilling with the jumps and the 45 minute "Nauntucket Sleigh Ride" he gave me.


----------



## Brady Bunch

I'll bite.

Pup Bull while fishing for Bull Reds in the surf ...










The wife with a nasty Atlantic Sharpnose out of Freeport ...


----------



## sylvan

I mulled over posting pics to this thread but obviously chose to do it. I'm not lecturing anyone.... only speaking for myself when I say I don't kill them anymore.... haven't in 20 years and will not in the future. On the other hand... a few pics of different fish, although older than some reading this, might be interesting.


----------



## mako

sylvan said:


> I mulled over posting pics to this thread but obviously chose to do it. I'm not lecturing anyone.... only speaking for myself when I say I don't kill them anymore.... haven't in 20 years and will not in the future. On the other hand... a few pics of different fish, although older than some reading this, might be interesting.


So that's where all the tigers went....


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

15 ft Mako next to the Car bodies in Freeport.. 
talk about a Drag.. by far the most incrediable fight Ive had next to a 11ft Sturgeon


----------



## GafftopDave

sylvan said:


> I mulled over posting pics to this thread but obviously chose to do it. I'm not lecturing anyone.... only speaking for myself when I say I don't kill them anymore.... haven't in 20 years and will not in the future. On the other hand... a few pics of different fish, although older than some reading this, might be interesting.


sylvan, is that Tennaco 393 A&B?


----------



## Sea-Slug

I have caught several bulls and lemons in the 5 to 6.5 ft. range, these are my biggest ever surf sharks. I caught a 6' blacktip out of a boat once to. I just never could break the 6' barrier in all my years of fishing for some reason. I have had some big boys on once or twice at PINS that frieghtrained my 4/0's though, and one big lemon that came off in the wade gut after a 30 minute fight that might have went 7 back in the day. I love to try when I get a chance to break the 6' barrier. I just do not get to fish alot anymore like I used to.


----------



## Anthony C

Sorry I don't have any pics to post but at the time I was catching and or seeing most of the big sharks I didn't have a camara or even think of taking pics. I am 30yrs old now and from 3yr old up till high shool I spent most of my time that I wasnt in school with my father offshore who was the capt. on a large shrimp boat. In this time I cought some very large sharks and seen sharks that were so dang larg I didnt even try to catch them since my pop kinda got mad when I would use there wench to hoist big sharks that they had no use for on the boat. I would have to say that a few of them were prob 15' plus and over a 1,000lbs. I have had sharks on more than occation completly swollow a fish I was reeling in and I am talking big fish such as large kings, jack cravel, and even a large amberjack. Had I not seen them with my own eyes I would have never though we had sharks that big in the GOM.


----------



## Power Fisherman

Here's a link to a report with 4 tigers, 2 hammers, and one 8'4 bull.

Enjoy!

http://tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8238


----------



## justletmein

Power Fisherman said:


> Here's a link to a report with 4 tigers, 2 hammers, and one 8'4 bull.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8238


Florida, doesn't count. :slimer:


----------



## jjordan

sylvan said:


> I mulled over posting pics to this thread but obviously chose to do it. I'm not lecturing anyone.... only speaking for myself when I say I don't kill them anymore.... haven't in 20 years and will not in the future. On the other hand... a few pics of different fish, although older than some reading this, might be interesting.


whos old mako is that, i think a may recognize a few guys in that photo of the fish bein loaded with the jim pole


----------



## REELING 65

*8 -1/2 ft Nurse shark.*

*In Florida some years ago I was fishing just west of the sunshine skyway bridge. I was in a 12ft sears Jon Boat.Using a four /0 Penn Reel and 50 pound test line in about 35 to 40 ft of water.Had caught numerous mangroves and a few small spinners(Black tip's). Then I was sitting holding my rod after re-rigging. Then Bamn,my rod bent over I thought that I had hooked a Hamerhead or big bull.After 35 to 40 minutes of fighting.I saw the Shark,a big Nurse shark.Almost as big as the craft that I was fishing out of.I got her to the side of the boat.Beautiful Nurse shark,I never realized how calm these nurse sharks were.I petted the shark admiring the colors on her.It had two remoras clinging to her side.I then cut the leader let her go back.That is one of the biggest.I have had several big sharks here in Texas so-far.I have hooked right here in Galveston Bay.A big 8 to 9 footer that broke off,or should I say cut through.150 pound test wire.I will catch that big Bull this year. The only sharks I keep to eat are ones that are not bigger than 6ft in length. The taste of the meat is so,much better. In Clearwater Florida years ago. I had a nice shark fishing rig that I had just purchased. A 6/0 Penn on a old fenwick stand up rod.I had a piece of heavy-4ft in length,of 200 pound test leader.A large Spanish Mack for bait*.*I went up to the north peer on clw beach and set out my gear.I walked the bait out to the breaking surf. As I fed out some line walking my way back to the shore.Suddenly I was knocked off my feet-backwards.I regained my stance,and started to reel in.Nothing left of my leader.Cut right in half.The wire-It was huge,I was in free spool on the way to the shore.I could go on forever with these. Now with all the reg's.Certain Sharks only can be kept. I am going to hook one of the big Texas Mako's this summer for sure. The Decent Black Tip's are great too.As in my pic,Good on the grill for sure with a Icy cold one.This is a good size for eating,it was Tasty. Still have some left in the freezer.* *:cheers:*


----------



## saltyfart

Power Fisherman said:


> Here's a link to a report with 4 tigers, 2 hammers, and one 8'4 bull.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8238


florida is a joke try it on texas coast little beaver .


----------



## crashboatbasin

this i a little hammerhead we caught a few years back don't know how big!!!!!


----------



## crashboatbasin

sorry heres the pic


----------



## jjordan

sylvan said:


> I mulled over posting pics to this thread but obviously chose to do it. I'm not lecturing anyone.... only speaking for myself when I say I don't kill them anymore.... haven't in 20 years and will not in the future. On the other hand... a few pics of different fish, although older than some reading this, might be interesting.


come on man, this is a thread about the biggest fish that *you* have caught, not the biggest you have seen..........you didnt catch those fish, just got some pics from mike, ,,,,,,,,quit bein a tool and be honest abot the fish you have caught


----------



## seattleman1969

I've never caught a shark unless hanging onto a whale shark's dorsal for a ride counts as "catching"! 

Donsol River mouth Sorsogon Province Island of Luzon, Philippines.... one of my best experiences ever! Can't touch them anymore, the PETA folks decided it was a bad idea.....


----------



## Chief317

Wife's biggest shark caught at SLP fishing pier 6-16 07 or 08


----------



## mudcatz71

caught a 8ft blacktip just off poc behind shimp boat. Had a close encounter with about a 13fter making it up with a amberjack on a dive, made it up to 100ft then decided i didn't want the amberjack that bad. the aj beat me in to the boat long story.


----------



## Sunbeam

A 14 ft great white off Cairns Australia in 1984. Hit hit a 350 pound marlin.
Lost him at the boat when he decided to open his mouth and spit out the head.


----------



## cclayton01

6.5' Blacktip 30miles out of Freeport


----------



## artofficial

My lovely wife with a big blacktip from the yak...










Ty


----------



## Redstalker

Roughly 7.5-8' Lemon shark 100 miles + off shore. Estimated weight on this pig according to captain Ken was around 275-300lbs. Touched the leader and broke it off.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I catch a lot of sharks up to 8' every year. Have hung and got to the boat silkys and dusky sharks much,much larger. But when tuna fishing I do not want to waste the time to fight a large shark. 

Have not got a large hammer or mako yet, they both are on my list.


----------



## Redstalker

Redstalker said:


> Roughly 7.5-8' Lemon shark 100 miles + off shore. Estimated weight on this pig according to captain Ken was around 275-300lbs. Touched the leader and broke it off.


Forgot to mention second biggest was a bull shark caught at 4 corners in the Colorado river cpr at about 5'. Fresh water!


----------

